# Bear in Roscommon Co??



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Just curious if there are many bear in Roscommon Co. I know there has to be some, but I have never saw any in my 25 years of being in the woods. I'm not a bear hunter, but would love to see one in the wilderness. Anyone have trail cam pics of Bear in Roscommon Co, please feel free to post here. Or tell me about your story.


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

Plenty of bear in roscommon county. I hunt in mid forest and my family have killed multiple bears in there and there are usually a few guys in there every year that draw permits and are successful. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

We have a very good bear population here. Its not unusual that you havnt seen any. They stay well hidden. 

I know of a few dispersing young males being seen lately.


----------



## part-timer (Aug 6, 2008)

I've only seen 1 in all my time in the area. My mom just took a picture of one that crossed the road in front of her a few weeks back just south of houghton lake but it just looks like a black dot cause it was far away and she didnt zoom with her camera phone. My grandparents used to have a moultrie deer feeder setup in their backyard and a bear tore it up along with their birdfeeders just north of merideth.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it pretty typical that bear hide out in swampy areas? What type of terrain would I want to venture out in, to get a glimpse?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Mixed swamp, Chances are you wouldnt see one but finding sign isnt to bad. What Township are you in, I may be able to direct you to something.


----------

